# Đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp cho chung cư giá tốt tại Long An



## diem.hlv123 (21/12/20)

*Máy lạnh nối ống gió 15hp – 15 ngựa – 150.000Btu/h – Máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp.... Hotline 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng*

Máy lạnh nối ống gió 15hp là dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp công suất lớn – thích hợp lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất- cơ khí – chế tạo – Nơi cần làm mát không khí bằng máy lạnh.

+++Tin xem thêm:
1. Máy lạnh công nghiệp nên lựa chọn loại nào? Đại lý phân phối và thi công giá rẻ nhất?
2. Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin
3.  3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng










Máy lạnh nối ống gió 15hp gồm 2 loại để khách hàng lựa chọn:


*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió 15hp*
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn nối ống gió 15hp*









*Máy lạnh nối ống gió 15hp có các model máy như sau:*









*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió 15hp:*










*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR15NY1/RUR15NY1 gas R410a*

Giá: 125.700.000 đ

*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Kendo FCU(KDD)/KDO-C150*
Giá: 119.500.000 đ



*Máy lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn nối ống gió 15hp:*









*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVPGR15NY1/RUR15NY1 Gas R410a*
Giá: 134.100.000 đ

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Kendo KDF-C150/KDO-C150*
Giá: 118.500.000 đ










*Điện lạnh Hải Long Vân* là nhà thầu cơ điện lạnh – chuyên cung cấp và thi công *Máy lạnh nối ống gió 15hp – 15 ngựa – 150.000Btu/h – Máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp.... *giá re nhất – chuyên nghiệp và uy tín nhất tại TP HCM và trên toàn quốc.



*Điện lạnh Hải Long Vân* là nhà thầu lớn, có kinh nghiệm trên 10 năm trong ngành thi công *hệ thống lạnh công nghiệp* dành cho nhà xưởng, tòa nhà....



Ngoài dòng *Máy lạnh nối ống gió 15hp – 15 ngựa – 150.000Btu/h – Máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp.... ,* Hải Long Vân còn nhận thi công các dòng máy lạnh khác như: *âm trần cassette, tủ đứng, multi, áp trần, VRV....* cho các tòa nhà lớn, trung tâm thương mại, hệ thống siêu thị, khách sạn, nhà hàng....



*CAM KẾT GIÁ CẠNH TRANH NHẤT – CHẤT LƯỢNG UY TÍN NHẤT.*



*Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng gọi Hotline 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng*


Hoặc truy cập website: *WWW.MAYLANHHAILONGVAN.VN*

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/may-lanh-noi-ong-gio-15hp-15-ngua-150000btuh-may-lanh-cho-nha-xuong-xi-nghiep.html


----------

